# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Gia công cnc, tiện cnc, phay cnc tại Hà Nội

## duclong1986

Công ty cnc ICHI Việt Nam với hơn 40 máy cnc các loại cùng với gần 60 công nhân lành nghề chuyên chế tạo jig, đồ gá, chế tạo khuôn mẫu ...
Các bác có thể tham khảo thêm thông tin tại website: www.tiencnc.com hoặc www.ichivietnam.com.vn . Các bác có nhu cầu gia công cnc, tiện cnc, phay cnc cứ ới em 0976 388 883. Hoặc gửi bản vẽ về email: longbui@ichivietnam.com.vn
Một số hình ảnh sản phẩm mà công ty em đã gia công chế tạo:

----------

